# Why are these discounted so heavily?



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

CI has a huge sale on Padilla Fumas right now. Padilla Fumas - Cigars International

I have read multiple places that Padilla's aren't bad, but a bundle of 20 for $17.50? Something must be too good to be true about these!


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

I have had Padillas that are good, and some that are bad. Never had a Fuma, but I have regrets about most of those super discounted CI deals I have bought, but for $17.50 it wouldn't kill you to see if you like them. Price doesn't make me think poorly of them, but the description kind of does.


----------



## BigsmokeJ (May 28, 2012)

I would guess they don't sell a lot of them and their trying to get rid of what they have. I've never had them so I can't comment on how they taste.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

It's a mixed filer of scraps from other Padilla cigars....it's basically what falls on the floor during regular production. But, you often cite money (or lack thereof) in your posts so for 17.50, roll the dice.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Scott has the gist of it. Padilla is a great marca & most they produce are worthy of anyone's humidor. Whether you choose to use those cigars as daily, low budget cigars over others is up to you but the heritage of said cigars ensures they may just be hit & miss.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Tashaz said:


> Scott has the gist of it. Padilla is a great marca & most they produce are worthy of anyone's humidor. Whether you choose to use those cigars as daily, low budget cigars over others is up to you but the heritage of said cigars ensures they may just be hit & miss.


Thanks for this. I was curious to how they were because I tend to hear them mentioned as pretty good cigars.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

scottw said:


> It's a mixed filer of scraps from other Padilla cigars....it's basically what falls on the floor during regular production. But, you often cite money (or lack thereof) in your posts so for 17.50, roll the dice.


Lowest quality of the Padilla line.



Tashaz said:


> Scott has the gist of it. Padilla is a great marca & most they produce are worthy of anyone's humidor. Whether you choose to use those cigars as daily, low budget cigars over others is up to you but the heritage of said cigars ensures they may just be hit & miss.


Warren's right. Padilla makes excellent smokes although I find them a bit dry smoke wise.

This offering from Padilla is just a form of cost accounting and trying to get every last cent to recoup costs.


----------



## BKDW (Nov 7, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Scott has the gist of it. Padilla is a great marca & most they produce are worthy of anyone's humidor. Whether you choose to use those cigars as daily, low budget cigars over others is up to you but the heritage of said cigars ensures they may just be hit & miss.


Padilla is great. Some 1932s and 1948s that I have had in my humidor that I have aged for 3 years are smoking fantastic....The Dominus is money as well. Too bad these have been discontinued.

Padilla strikes me as having some darned good tobacco--they just need some hard nap time to awaken.

I can't imagine the fumas to be bad....they probably need a lot of rest, though.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

piperdown said:


> Lowest quality of the Padilla line.
> 
> Warren's right. Padilla makes excellent smokes although I find them a bit dry smoke wise.
> 
> This offering from Padilla is just a form of cost accounting and trying to get every last cent to recoup costs.


Yes there is a large lack of money. haha that is what happens when you're a freshman in college. But even at such a low cost, that is why I still ask about cigars I do not know very well. Thanks for the input.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

ACasazza said:


> Yes there is a large lack of money. haha that is what happens when you're a freshman in college. But even at such a low cost, that is why I still ask about cigars I do not know very well. Thanks for the input.


I've been curious about these fellas, too. I like expensive cigars (of course lol) but also generally strive to find the gems among the cheap smokes. What can I say, I love a good bargain. I have several different bargain sticks that I'd love to trade with you for some Fumas, if you get some. PM me if you're interested.


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

In any brand, fumas are going to be the bottom of the barrel. Mixed/short filler. I personally won't ever buy anything but longfiller with the exception of papas fritas, but that's just me. I do love most padillas I've ever tried so who knows, they may be worth it.


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

I've smoked some of these. They are really quick burning, short filler cigars. I am always broke so I smoke cheap cigars. I think these are worth about 85 cents for the larger sized ones. At $1.25 there are probably better choices.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

SteveSatch said:


> I've smoked some of these. They are really quick burning, short filler cigars. I am always broke so I smoke cheap cigars. I think these are worth about 85 cents for the larger sized ones. At $1.25 there are probably better choices.


If I was broke I wouldn't smoke cigars to be honest... I moved into smoking cigars once I could afford it... Just like with high end suits I wouldn't have high end suits if I couldn't afford it...

disclaimer: The above is sadly my opinion you may have to read it but I have to live with it...


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> If I was broke I wouldn't smoke cigars to be honest... I moved into smoking cigars once I could afford it... Just like with high end suits I wouldn't have high end suits if I couldn't afford it...
> 
> disclaimer: The above is sadly my opinion you may have to read it but I have to live with it...


Are you saying that if you couldn't afford the best, you wouldn't buy any (cigars or suits)?


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Are you saying that if you couldn't afford the best, you wouldn't buy any (cigars or suits)?


correct... I didn't buy any cigars or suits until I started making money... because there is more to it than just buying a cigar or a suit...

When you buy a high end suit you gotta have shoes to match which means you also need a belt of the same leather as the shoes then you are going to need manicures, hair cuts, etc then you are going to need a watch also and can't be a cheap watch so then you have to store the suit somewhere then you have to pay for cleaning of the suit which you can't just take it to a normal dry cleaner you gotta ship the suit across the country a certain type of dry cleaner that doesn't use certain chemicals etc. Then you might want to invest into a museum quality vac to clean it up  so then with cigars you need a place to store it which means a place to live etc lots of upkeep and tinkering etc.. Personally I never had a place nor the time for that kind of crap... Then you want a decent collection accessories storage capacity etc etc.. which turns into alot more money than just some cigars etc....

That is my opinion and my point of view just as I have to be tolerant of other views I expect the same.... 
Wanted to state that before everyone jumps on me because tolerance is a two way road....


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> correct... I wouldn't say the best either I would say above mediocre..


Awwwww...would you quit your friggin' editting already I liked your first answer better.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> Awwwww...would you quit your friggin' editting already I liked your first answer better.


You really like that first one I found it harsh and kinda arrogant... Whatever you want... I stopped editing it I just don't like this text medium because if you talked to me in person I would ask what cigars you like and offer you a good cigar in that range or let you have your choice, but you would quickly realize am not arrogant like that. I am far from refined I really make an effort to be a gentleman but I have a really non presidential streak in me  I just know coming from the gutter up that some shit you can't afford even if you could afford it by spending all your money isn't worth doing... Indulging once and awhile maybe fine for cigars... but spending money to keep up or build a collection etc that is insane if you don't have a steady income...


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Cheap cigars are just that...cheap. I'd be more inclined to pay the same money you would spend bundle of Padilla fumas and get a fiver of a decent legit long filler smokes. The frustration of smoking through an assload of budget bundles is not worth it for me and the same amount of money can be spent on fewer, but substantially more satisfying smokes. 

Quality trumps quantity every time...

Not to say that there are some that enjoy the Padilla fumas for what they are. Try everything and smoke what you like...


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Engineer99 said:


> Cheap cigars are just that...cheap. I'd be more inclined to pay the same money you would spend bundle of Padilla fumas and get a fiver of a decent legit long filler smokes. The frustration of smoking through an assload of budget bundles is not worth it for me and the same amount of money can be spent on fewer, but substantially more satisfying smokes.
> 
> Quality trumps quantity every time...
> 
> Not to say that there are some that enjoy the Padilla fumas for what they are. Try everything and smoke what you like...


Hey now I like the papas fritas... they are short filler correct?  I have a papas fritas every morning with my coffee...


----------



## UBAH (Apr 8, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> correct... I didn't buy any cigars or suits until I started making money... because there is more to it than just buying a cigar or a suit...
> 
> When you buy a high end suit you gotta have shoes to match which means you also need a belt of the same leather as the shoes then you are going to need manicures, hair cuts, etc then you are going to need a watch also and can't be a cheap watch so then you have to store the suit somewhere then you have to pay for cleaning of the suit which you can't just take it to a normal dry cleaner you gotta ship the suit across the country a certain type of dry cleaner that doesn't use certain chemicals etc. Then you might want to invest into a museum quality vac to clean it up  so then with cigars you need a place to store it which means a place to live etc lots of upkeep and tinkering etc.. Personally I never had a place nor the time for that kind of crap... Then you want a decent collection accessories storage capacity etc etc.. which turns into alot more money than just some cigars etc....
> 
> ...


 Brutally Honest, I Love it, some will understand, some wont.

LIFE is GREAT?



Engineer99 said:


> Cheap cigars are just that...cheap. I'd be more inclined to pay the same money you would spend bundle of Padilla fumas and get a fiver of a decent legit long filler smokes. The frustration of smoking through an assload of budget bundles is not worth it for me and the same amount of money can be spent on fewer, but substantially more satisfying smokes.
> 
> Quality trumps quantity every time...
> 
> Not to say that there are some that enjoy the Padilla fumas for what they are. Try everything and smoke what you like...


 Quality, most have Zero Clue, We are a throw away Society Now.

Brutally Honest :behindsofa:


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Hey now I like the papas fritas... they are short filler correct?  I have a papas fritas every morning with my coffee...


OK, Papas Fritas are pretty much the lone exception to the mixed/short filler equation. I had one and it was the best short filler cigar I ever had in every aspect. I don't think I'd pay what they're going for, but I might have to do some more "research" before deciding if these will make their way into my rotation.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Engineer99 said:


> OK, Papas Fritas are pretty much the lone exception to the mixed/short filler equation. I had one and it was the best short filler cigar I ever had in every aspect. I don't think I'd pay what they're going for, but I might have to do some more "research" before deciding if these will make their way into my rotation.


They're good (with 6 mo's rest), but its essentially a free cigar for DE to make... I think $1.00 msrp would be a fair price for them maybe $1.50 with the S-Chip tax. but 6-7 dollars (to me) is outrageous!

back to the OR, I've smoked the Fumas (Conneticut) in the toro and torpedo size, and FWIW they're a good yard gar!
Put them down for 6mo's and you'll find yourself enjoying them. I personally wouldn't mess w/ the sumatra though.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

whodeeni said:


> They're good (with 6 mo's rest), but its essentially a free cigar for DE to make... I think $1.00 msrp would be a fair price for them maybe $1.50 with the S-Chip tax. but 6-7 dollars (to me) is outrageous!
> 
> back to the OR, I've smoked the Fumas (Conneticut) in the toro and torpedo size, and FWIW they're a good yard gar!
> Put them down for 6mo's and you'll find yourself enjoying them. I personally wouldn't mess w/ the sumatra though.


They paid for the tobacco that takes money plus they reblend the seconds which takes man power... Just because I bought a steak and cut portions of it off and then use it in my stew doesn't mean that stew was free... Because the cigar is pretty consistent for seconds and they had to go back through and resort it all. I don't factor in price when it comes to cigars... so I guess it is a different view which I accept, but still I will pay 5-6 bucks all day long for them let them have their markup etc what counts is I enjoy them and I don't suffer from spending that kind of money... I have paid alot more for a cigar I won't smoke for years and years so I don't get the big deal with the price seems a bit petty to me... 1.50 won't even get you a Gran Habano 2002 vintage which are cigars I throw literally in the toilet and I would have thrown them all in but my toilet is clogged so am giving the rest away... Then again if you could get them for 1.50 you could sell them for 3.50 and say you are giving away an incredible deal


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Sorry double post but I do wonder what the whole sale price of the papas fritas is...?


note: I am not defending Drew Estate or anything I just found the 1.50 deal a bit absurd...


----------



## SteveSatch (Aug 1, 2012)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> 1.50 won't even get you a Gran Habano 2002 vintage which are cigars I throw literally in the toilet and I would have thrown them all in but my toilet is clogged so am giving the rest away... )


Money/price is pretty relative to the smoker I guess. : ) GH 2002 are out of my budget. I did buy one bundle once though.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> Sorry double post but I do wonder what the whole sale price of the papas fritas is...?
> 
> note: I am not defending Drew Estate or anything I just found the 1.50 deal a bit absurd...


Tell you what.... Believe that if you want to buddy! 

If Jesus Fuego can offer his Origen Originals (and Origen Original Maduro's) for approx 10.95 for a 5pak
for a Hand Rolled Long Filler Corona, Drew Estates can sell their cut filler cigar for $1.50! Labor costs
don't go up to make that cigar. Their employees basically earn between 2-2.5k per year working there...
(regardless of the job that they perform)


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

whodeeni said:


> They're good (with 6 mo's rest), but its essentially a free cigar for DE to make... I think $1.00 msrp would be a fair price for them maybe $1.50 with the S-Chip tax. but 6-7 dollars (to me) is outrageous!


$1.50 or $15.00 MSRP doesn't matter IMO. To me, the "fair" price is what ever people are willing to pay, and they don't seem to have a hard time selling em at the current rates they charge.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> $1.50 or $15.00 MSRP doesn't matter IMO. To me, the "fair" price is what ever people are willing to pay, and they don't seem to have a hard time selling em at the current rates they charge.


So you are discounting "hype" and the fact that certain cigars are hard to find or limited production I assume? There are many products in the world that are sub standard or even just less than stellar but command high prices for only the fact that they are of limited supply. Do not ever underestimate the power of :BS & marketing.

What people pay is no indication of "fair pricing" or "value', merely an indication of naivety and a surplus of disposable funds for some, hence inflating the otherwise free market.


----------



## GoJohnnyGo (Nov 19, 2011)

Even if they're terrible just give them out at party's. I've got a gallon ziplock bag in my cooler full of cheapies/disappointments that I save for handing out or smoking while working etc...

IMO any new cigar purchase is a gamble, regardless of the price.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

GoJohnnyGo said:


> IMO any new cigar purchase is a gamble, regardless of the price.


Indeed that is true.


----------



## Wicked_Rhube (Jul 29, 2012)

Sometimes I think we speak different languages Warren, as again it seems to me that I agree with you while you disagree with me. Fair or unfair aside, the monetary value of something is whatever we will pay.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Wicked_Rhube said:


> Sometimes I think we speak different languages Warren, as again it seems to me that I agree with you while you disagree with me. Fair or unfair aside, the monetary value of something is whatever we will pay.


Maybe I think to much William or at times not enough. BTW, we do speak differing languages as I'm an Aussie and you are American, our outlooks on life differ more than many realise. LOL


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

edited... am not saying anymore people on this forum are jacked.. Thats all I can say... but my end deal is I don't care if it is a plantation owner using slave labor it is still a product which is produced which the market easily tolerates the prices at which it is at.. Seeing that others are about profits just as much would do the same thing.. So I wouldn't take the high road... When did everyone become a communist and believe in fair pricing and American pay for Nicaraguan workers... Personally I dunno what they pay their workers don't care but it seems someone has a beef with the capitalist system... You do realize exploitation is good just as long as it isn't you being exploited and just when you think Nicaragua is socialist...  I thought Nicaragua was like other central American countries where you have to pay like 10 different people just to hire 1 worker like in Columbia etc...


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

There are lots of products that are costly solely because there is a certain prestigious name attached that does not add any value or performance to said product. It doesn't take too much searching to find a $100 t-shirt. Drew Estate is one company that has shown amazing integrity in their business practices, from the quality of the product, to how they treat their employees, to even having Mr. Saka occasionally drop in every once in a while and lay some insight on us. 

I don't begrudge them one iota for the prices they charge for their products, as they seem to have trouble keeping them in stock at the current prices, and just holding and inspecting an LP, every cent of the money spent is obvious. Like a big budget movie that looks amazing, they say you can see every cent of the hundred million dollars on the screen. 

I personally don't indulge in DE products very often, since spending more than ten bucks for a cigar is a rare occurrence for me, but when I do indulge, I really enjoy it, which is good enough for me. Valuing cigars is personal and depends on your finances, and how much you're willing to spend on a smoking experience that satisfies.


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> What people pay is no indication of "fair pricing" or "value', *merely an indication of naivety and a surplus of disposable funds for some*, hence inflating the otherwise free market.


Preach Warren! *lol*


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

ACasazza said:


> Thanks for this. I was curious to how they were because I tend to hear them mentioned as pretty good cigars.


I purchased a bundle of the Rothschild almost two years ago. Still have a few left and I would like to go on record by saying that they age extremely well. I remember these having a Sumatra in there somewhere, which I enjoy tremendously. A nice Dominican sandwich.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I enjoy cheap cigars, pipe tobacco and fresh roasted coffee. Smoking a ten dollar cigar seems to be excessively wasteful when there are ways to enjoy the same taste and profile for much less. Imho


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I didn't read through all of the thread so I won't comment on anything other than to say if you guys do order Cigars International be sure to use the free shipping link: Discount Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Accessories - Cigars International


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Wallbright said:


> I didn't read through all of the thread so I won't comment on anything other than to say if you guys do order Cigars International be sure to use the free shipping link: Discount Cigars, Humidors, Cigar Accessories - Cigars International


Thanks! I appreciate it!


----------

